# (xposting) natural tx for ovarian cysts?



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi looking for info. thought I'd cross post here as I didn't get any response in Health & Healing







. TIA!







:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...68#post7899768


----------

